# Pass Around Box Thread 2022



## vtcnc (Jan 15, 2022)

*EDIT by extropic: Effective 2022-10-31, the List of Participants is closed to additional sign-ups. The PAB will be on hiatus for the holiday season. I hope to get a new round going in early 2023. Thanks to all the 2022 participants.*

It's back! 2022 Pass Around Box is open for business!

Those of you who have waited patiently, thank you!

This thread is for general discussion about the Pass Around Box Thread for 2022 only. Please keep your posts limited to your epic box hauls, giddy chatter, mysterious box content speculation and harassing other game players for their tracking numbers and photos.

_This thread is *not* the place to request to sign up. _Do not PM me to sign up. Read the rules and you will discover how to get on the list.

Deadline to sign up is February 6, 2022.

Here is a link to the current List of Participants.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 15, 2022)

Im in can’t wait. Had lots of fun doing in the  past times.


----------



## Brento (Jan 15, 2022)

@vtcnc just to verify i am on the list from when we tested the sign up correct?


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 15, 2022)

Brento said:


> @vtcnc just to verify i am on the list from when we tested the sign up correct?


Confirmed!


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 15, 2022)

I just tried to sign in and it appears that I need a Google account to do so.  What's the purpose of that?
I'd rather not.


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 15, 2022)

Nogoingback said:


> I just tried to sign in and it appears that I need a Google account to do so.  What's the purpose of that?
> I'd rather not.


Hmmm. It's asking you to sign in??? Others without gmail addresses have signed up successfully. You should just see a web form to fill out.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jan 15, 2022)

Nogoingback said:


> I just tried to sign in and it appears that I need a Google account to do so.  What's the purpose of that?
> I'd rather not.




Verified


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 15, 2022)

Nope, I saw exactly what Randy has above.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 15, 2022)

I am signed up.
It did require a google account, but I had one so it let me in.


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 16, 2022)

RandyWilson said:


> Verified
> 
> 
> View attachment 392284





Nogoingback said:


> Nope, I saw exactly what Randy has above.


Guys, I found the issue with the form for non-Google users. Can you try again please?


----------



## RandyWilson (Jan 16, 2022)

This one worked.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 16, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> It's back! 2022 Pass Around Box is open for business!
> 
> Those of you who have waited patiently, thank you!
> 
> ...


Is there really a deadline to sign up, since anyone can add themselves again, I would think it's open ended.
Thanks for doing this. I never participated years ago, and have quite a few things I can contribute.


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 16, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Is there really a deadline to sign up, since anyone can add themselves again, I would think it's open ended.
> Thanks for doing this. I never participated years ago, and have quite a few things I can contribute.


Yes, in the past people jump on near the end and that activity in the thread becomes a distraction in managing the game once the box is moving. Sorry, just the way it is. Feel free to sign up now and between February 6. Would be great to have your participation this year.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 16, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> Yes, in the past people jump on near the end and that activity in the thread becomes a distraction in managing the game once the box is moving. Sorry, just the way it is. Feel free to sign up now and between February 6. Would be great to have your participation this year.


ok, so the signing up for a second touch has to occur NOW , rather than wait until it's being passed around.
how do you know when 10 people have gone in between?


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 16, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> ok, so the signing up for a second touch has to occur NOW , rather than wait until it's being passed around.
> how do you know when 10 people have gone in between?


If you want a second pass this year. Let me know. If you want to get on the list at all, NOW is the time to sign up.


----------



## extropic (Feb 17, 2022)

@vtcnc

What's the prognosis for getting the box in the mail?

Can you confirm that I'm on the list?

Will a link be posted, in this thread, to the participation list?

I propose that, once the box is in motion, it never stops. The administrative burden must be lower to keep it moving than what is evident.


----------



## jwmay (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm not on the list, but just wanted to say God bless you VTCNC. Seems you grab hold of a hydra every year to make this happen. Lol. Have fun guys! I'm looking forward to seeing your participation prizes, and reading about all the fun you had in keeping the box intact! I'm giddy with anticipation!


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 18, 2022)

And I just now found out about this!!
El-Crappo!!
Suppose I am SOL this time aroundGRRRRR!!


----------



## Brento (Feb 18, 2022)

You may still be able to sign up im sure


----------



## ErichKeane (Feb 18, 2022)

Brento said:


> You may still be able to sign up im sure


Yikes, I missed this too!  Just went through the sign up, but understand if I have to sit out.  This was so much fun last year!


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 18, 2022)

Brento said:


> You may still be able to sign up im sure


On the off chance I still could......I did.
Got the receipt back that I had.....so....we'll just have to wait and see what happens I guess.
I sure got a lot of use out of one of the items I picked out last year!!


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 23, 2022)

Where is the actual list?  Can't seem to find it.


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 17, 2022)

Sincere apologies gentlemen. Documents going up this weekend and box will be out Saturday.

It's been a very hectic couple of months. No excuses, but the PAB has dropped off my radar for various reasons. Sorry to keep all of you hanging in the wind on this. Won't happen again.


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 18, 2022)

Does the box's tour of duty really need to have a season, a beginning, or and end each year?  Does it need to end at all?  Would the universe allow for the endless, perpetual circulation of the reliquary box of St. Metal to go on and on, passing through the hands of the devout, who enter their script in sequence into the anointed Google Document, now into eternity?


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 18, 2022)

The universe has spoken. Perpetual Pass Around it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 19, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Does the box's tour of duty really need to have a season, a beginning, or and end each year?  Does it need to end at all?  Would the universe allow for the endless, perpetual circulation of the reliquary box of St. Metal to go on and on, passing through the hands of the devout, who enter their script in sequence into the anointed Google Document, now into eternity?


Huh???!!!
Word salad anyone?


----------



## Flyinfool (Mar 19, 2022)

One more thought to add to the rules page.
From the last go around it looked like the box averaged around 40 lbs.
The Post office has purple stickers to warn that it is a heavy box. When I replaced the box I put the "HEAVY" stickers on all sides. The clerk at the PO was glad I did as it warned her to use proper form trying to lift it. The stickers are free from the PO, I put a bunch of extras in the box for the next person that had to replace the box.

I also can not seem to find the list of names to see where I am in the process.

Will this turn into the actual pass around thread or will will there be a new one for this go around?


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 19, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> Huh???!!!
> Word salad anyone?


Sorry, Belgian beer.


----------



## WobblyHand (Mar 19, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Sorry, Belgian beer.


For a drunken ramble, you were quite eloquent!  So much so that I fell over laughing.  I need some of that beer!  What was it?


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 19, 2022)

It was called "Monk's Indiscretion" from a local brewer.  Appropriately named.








						Monk's Indiscretion from Sound Brewery - Available near you
					

Monk's Indiscretion brewed by Sound Brewery - Belgian Golden Strong Ale 10.0% ABV - Where it's available near you - Dry hopped, and fermented with an aromatic...




					www.taphunter.com


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 28, 2022)

@Brento - you are first up. Pass Around Box is on its way. You should see it in a few days.

Bryan


----------



## Brento (Mar 28, 2022)

Okie dokie! Where can i find the list again for who is next?


----------



## extropic (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Brento (Apr 2, 2022)

Box is in my possession!  I can not wait!!! Bryan if you can help me by messaging me a link for the list and i will get the ball rolling for the bext person.


----------



## Brento (Apr 3, 2022)

Here is what i took from the box. A nice bearing for a future project, 2 mini pancake cylinders and a 1-8" tap. Lots of goodies in there. I almost wanted to take another bearing so i had 2 for my project but i did not want to be greedy. Lots of room to stuff in here as well! I will get a mail box tmr to package it up and then i just need the list so i can talk to the next person in line.


----------



## extropic (Apr 3, 2022)

Brento said:


> Here is what i took from the box. A nice bearing for a future project, 2 mini pancake cylinders and a 1-8" tap. Lots of goodies in there. I almost wanted to take another bearing so i had 2 for my project but i did not want to be greedy. Lots of room to stuff in here as well! I will get a mail box tmr to package it up and then i just need the list so i can talk to the next person in line.


 My opinion, take the other bearing. It's not a matter of being greedy if you put in approximately equivalent value as what you take out.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 3, 2022)

extropic said:


> My opinion, take the other bearing. It's not a matter of being greedy if you put in approximately equivalent value as what you take out.


Yeah same here. Last year's box ended up packed-full by the end with folks having to take stuff out just to have room to put stuff in!


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 3, 2022)

If something is a part of a matched pair and you have a project in mind you really should take both.


----------



## Brento (Apr 3, 2022)

There was 3 of them in there. I took one so there was a set left. I have an idea of a project that they will work on but it is just an idea. Atleast with one bearing i can figure out how i want it and always order another.  Unless you guys dont mind then i can easily get them taken out


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 3, 2022)

Brento said:


> There was 3 of them in there. I took one so there was a set left. I have an idea of a project that they will work on but it is just an idea. Atleast with one bearing i can figure out how i want it and always order another.  Unless you guys dont mind then i can easily get them taken out


Really, take what ya need/can use! It's the whole point of the box!


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 3, 2022)

Definitely take all three. You’ll have a spare. Long list coming up so lots of sharing to be had. Nice haul!

@Cadillac is next up on the list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 3, 2022)

Remember it’s not what or how much you take. It’s replacing it with a honest value of part or tools. Take want you want or need that’s the purpose. And have fun will doing so.


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 3, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> Definitely take all three. You’ll have a spare. Long list coming up so lots of sharing to be had. Nice haul!
> 
> @Cadillac is next up on the list!
> 
> ...


So is the list available somewhere or will you be letting us know one by one where it is going next?


----------



## Brento (Apr 7, 2022)

Sorry for the hold up. The post office has been out of boxes at night and i have been going into to work early that i dont catch them. It is boxed ip and going to be sent out tmr morning.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 12, 2022)

The eagle landed after a very kind neighbor backed up his suburban practically to my garage door. Monday just after dinner was sitting around and I notice someone backing into the drive which doesn’t happen and backing up all the way to the garage door like he’s dropping something off. I wasn’t expecting anyone so I put on my shoes and went to investigate. Older gent gets out and starts explaining that he’s a street over (behind me) and he got a package for me by mistake?? Then he said it’s really heavy. I knew exactly what it was and started thanking him and told him I was expecting that.
   I unloaded from his car and thanked him about a hundred times. I unboxed the box and man she’s showing some mileage. Last time I saw it I wanna say it was just made that year. Shes been alittle man handled over the miles.
  I went through the box and added a whole bunch of stuff hopefully you all will have use for. Was a joy to participate in this I love it and would like a second go at it if I can find the list?? Or do you just sign up again?? As soon as I find out who’s next I’ll pm you.


----------



## extropic (Apr 12, 2022)

The 2022 list is here: 









						2022 Pass Around Box List of Participants
					

If you are a participant in the current Pass Around game, here is a link to the list. Please contact the next member after you on the list to get their mailing information so that you can send the box along its way to them.




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				





Thanks to your kind neighbor, the long suffering Pass Around Box didn't disappear for good.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes thats why I thanked him so much. If you wanna read about how good my post office is google mt. Greenwood post office in Illinois. Just terrible! Thank you on the link PM sent.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 21, 2022)

Received the box today in good condition. Have it unpacked and hope to get it out on Monday.
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 22, 2022)

I contacted next recipient and he said he would likely miss the delivery due to being out of town. He said it would be OK to trade places with next one on list. So, I will switch numbers 6 & 7, and let 7 know to send to 6 next.

Hope everyone is OK with this in the interest of moving it along.

Aaron


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 22, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> I contacted next recipient and he said he would likely miss the delivery due to being out of town. He said it would be OK to trade places with next one on list. So, I will switch numbers 6 & 7, and let 7 know to send to 6 next.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK with this in the interest of moving it along.
> 
> Aaron


Nice audible call. I'll update the list.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 22, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> Yes thats why I thanked him so much. If you wanna read about how good my post office is google mt. Greenwood post office in Illinois. Just terrible! Thank you on the link PM sent.


My sympathies. We had a rude postal lady. There were enough complaints about her and the post master there and they were gone. Much better now.  I don't know how it happened, but we are glad.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 22, 2022)

This is what I took out of the box. May get it sent out sooner than what I said.
Aaron


----------



## extropic (Apr 22, 2022)

@AGCB97 

Thanks for the pic.

What is the circular piece on the upper left just below the broach?


----------



## Brento (Apr 22, 2022)

Nice broach find


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 22, 2022)

extropic said:


> @AGCB97
> 
> Thanks for the pic.
> 
> What is the circular piece on the upper left just below the broach?


Looks like a pencil guide for a Dremel or foredom

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 22, 2022)

It's a standoff for plasma torch


----------



## extropic (May 6, 2022)

@AGCB97

It's been two weeks since the last post.

The rules are here.

Rule #4 states (in bold) "_*It is desired that the box is mailed back out no later than seven days after receiving it.*"_

What's the status of the box?


----------



## ErichKeane (May 6, 2022)

Apparently he was to ship it to @Eddyde, and both seem to have been online today!  So hopefully they can clear it up for us!


----------



## extropic (May 6, 2022)

Rule #11 reads "When the box arrives, please post an arrival notice and subsequently a shipping notice in the Pass Around Box 2022 thread you are participating in."

Maybe it's time for everyone to review the Pass Around Box Rules.


----------



## Eddyde (May 6, 2022)

Sorry folks, I've been super busy with work. I got the box on April 26th and sent it back out to the next recipient on the 30th.
I just checked the tracking number and it shows it was delivered on May 2nd.
Here is a picture of what I took out, I replenished it with some nice goodies!


----------



## ErichKeane (May 6, 2022)

What are those cinnamin stick looking things?  And those cubes in the upper right?  

Also, looks like @matthewsx should have the box now   how goes Matthew?


----------



## Eddyde (May 6, 2022)

"What are those cinnamin stick looking things?" Half-round sharpening stones. There's more still in the box! The big cube is a small pneumatic cylinder, next to it are some pipe threading dies.


----------



## ErichKeane (May 6, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> "What are those cinnamin stick looking things?" Half-round sharpening stones. There's more still in the box! The big cube is a small pneumatic cylinder, next to it are some pipe threading dies.


Ah, neat!


----------



## pontiac428 (May 6, 2022)

Ooh, is that the "don't be fooled" tap up top you picked?  Glad the stones are making it around, they're very handy.


----------



## Eddyde (May 6, 2022)

"Ooh, is that the "don't be fooled" tap up top you picked?" Yes it is, but Im not sure what I'm not supposed to be fooled about? I guess I'll find out!


----------



## matthewsx (May 6, 2022)

Sorry, box arrived on Monday.

When it was originally my turn I let the member before me know I would be traveling and didn’t know if it would get to me before I left. He sent it to Eddy instead of me because of this. Eddy sent it to me as expected but didn’t reach out first. 

Unfortunately it arrived the exact day I left and I won’t be back until this coming Tuesday. 

I’ll send it out Wednesday. 

Sorry,

John


----------



## Flyinfool (May 6, 2022)

Woo Hoo, That means I am next on the list.......


----------



## woodchucker (May 6, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> "Ooh, is that the "don't be fooled" tap up top you picked?" Yes it is, but Im not sure what I'm not supposed to be fooled about? I guess I'll find out!


it looks like it is straight across, and does not have/cut a helix.  maybe a defect.


----------



## matthewsx (May 6, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> it looks like it is straight across, and does not have/cut a helix.  maybe a defect.


Left hand tap?

I remember once fighting with a left hand tap trying to spin it right handed. 

John


----------



## woodchucker (May 6, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Left hand tap?
> 
> I remember once fighting with a left hand tap trying to spin it right handed.
> 
> John


Only once?
I have marked my left hand drill bits (not in my left hand drill index) , taps, end mills, with red paint or nail polish.
I have been FOOLED more than once. ... Sometimes I feel like the fool.  
But again, those are deep threads, which to me indicates coarse thread, and I don't see a helix...


----------



## Eddyde (May 7, 2022)

I solved the mystery of the foolish tap. Whilst it is clearly marked 12mm-1.75 it is actually a ½"-13 tap! 
I first measured it with the calipers, then verified it with a ½"-13 nut. Proudly miss-marked in the USA.
Oh Craftsman, how far ye have fallen...



Now I have plenty of ½"-13 taps and and no 12mm  So keep an eye out for the foolish tap in the next round of the PAB! LOL


----------



## Flyinfool (May 7, 2022)

A 12mm x 1.75 is close enough to a 1/2-13, I bet a nut would screw on it with no problem espcially the cheap hardware store grades. The pitch is so close at .0769 vs .0688 you likely would not be able to see it with a pitch gauge unless you were looking real close. The measured dia would be the only giveaway at .500 vs .472


----------



## woodchucker (May 7, 2022)

in ref to #71  that's not on Craftsman ( I can't believe I am defending them)... that's on the manufacturer.   One thing I like about craftsman taps is the engraving (stamping) is clear. Wish more manufacturers would do that. Many other engravings are too light to read.


----------



## Eddyde (May 7, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> A 12mm x 1.75 is close enough to a 1/2-13, I bet a nut would screw on it with no problem espcially the cheap hardware store grades. The pitch is so close at .0769 vs .0688 you likely would not be able to see it with a pitch gauge unless you were looking real close. The measured dia would be the only giveaway at .500 vs .472


It is ½"-13 for sure, it measures .505" diameter, It threads perfectly into a ½"-13 nut (grade 5 form McMaster) and doesn't fit into a 12mm 1.75 female thread gauge, at all.


----------



## Eddyde (May 7, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> in ref to #71  that's not on Craftsman ( I can't believe I am defending them)... that's on the manufacturer.   One thing I like about craftsman taps is the engraving (stamping) is clear. Wish more manufacturers would do that. Many other engravings are too light to read.


How is it not on Craftsman if their name is on it? Even if they subbed out the manufacturing, QC is part of the game...
I agree, I like the stamping, it's nice and clear though clearly wrong...


----------



## pontiac428 (May 7, 2022)

Maybe this tap was pulled from the scrap barrel at the contract shop that made it...


----------



## woodchucker (May 7, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> How is it not on Craftsman if their name is on it? Even if they subbed out the manufacturing, QC is part of the game...
> I agree, I like the stamping, it's nice and clear though clearly wrong...


who does QC? usually the manufacturer ? Or another contracted sub company?


----------



## ErichKeane (May 7, 2022)

I wonder if since they are so similar, that the manufacturer just used the same machine, stock, and setup to produce both 12mmx1.75 and 1/2-13" taps, and this was a 'transition' one, where they didn't properly swap the 'engraving' machine at the right time, and they were so similar no one noticed!


----------



## Eddyde (May 7, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> who does QC? usually the manufacturer ? Or another contracted sub company?


Yes, the manufacturer should do QC, but if you are going to put your name on something you should ensure the whoever is making your product is actually doing the QC, no?
Anyway, I'm done with Craftsman, they used to make decent quality hand tools but now it appears its just a name slapped on mediocre junk.


----------



## Eddyde (May 7, 2022)

I checked my known ½"-13 nut on the 12mm-1,75 male thread gauge, it threaded on loose initially then about a bout ¾ of the way into the nut it started to bind. Close but not compatible.


----------



## woodchucker (May 7, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> Yes, the manufacturer should do QC, but if you are going to put your name on something you should ensure the whoever is making your product is actually doing the QC, no?
> Anyway, I'm done with Craftsman, they used to make decent quality hand tools but now it appears its just a name slapped on mediocre junk.


I agree on their quality these days. I have avoided them for many,  many years. I'm pretty sure that tap is NEW OLD stock. I don't think crapsman is made in the USA anymore.  I remember reading an article how they screwed one manufacture that made a quick grip wrench, had the patent, then took that to China and had them make a copy. The company went public with it, and if I remember sued them.  It was big business using it's muscle to screw over a smaller company.


----------



## matthewsx (May 12, 2022)

Here’s what I took.




Should go out tomorrow, sorry for the delay I just got back to town late last night. 

John


----------



## vtcnc (May 12, 2022)

Those stones have come in handy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx (May 12, 2022)

@Flyinfool I think you're next, send me your address so I can ship it out....

John


----------



## Flyinfool (May 17, 2022)

Got the box yesterday.
WOW does it have some lumps and bumps since I last saw it last year.
Emptied it out today and started some repairs to the box.
I still need to make a mandrel to set the new riv-nuts. I will add the mandrel to the spare parts container for the next person that has to make repairs.
Picked out a couple of goodies and added some more goodies to the pile. (Pics will be coming soon)
Tomorrow I have a meeting I must attend so it will not get done and ready to ship until the weekend.

I have sent a PM to @DAT510 for his mailing info.


----------



## extropic (May 18, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> Got the box yesterday.
> WOW does it have some lumps and bumps since I last saw it last year.
> Emptied it out today and started some repairs to the box.
> I still need to make a mandrel to set the new riv-nuts. I will add the mandrel to the spare parts container for the next person that has to make repairs.
> ...



Excellent update. You spoke to all the issues that promote the flow and the fun. Thank you for keeping the group informed.


----------



## Flyinfool (May 21, 2022)

OK, All the repairs are done.
It took me a while to figure out how to get into the box as 1 of the welded nuts had broken loose and one of the previously installed rivnuts was not fully cinched and both were free spinning inside.
There was one hole that someone had replaced the #8-32 nut with a riveted in #10-32 nut so of course the #8-32 cover screw did not work in that hole. there was one other hole with no screw because the threads in the nut were damaged.
I repaired the 2 that were already missing screws and the 2 that I had issues with. All cover bolts are now functional as it was when new.

  It should be good for a while now.

It was a fun little side project.

There is a new tool for setting the rivet nuts that is included in the box. Please leave it in the box for future repair use.
Maybe down the line someone will have a nice little container to add to hold all of the repair parts and the tool all in one place.
Should you need to replace a riv nut the correct drill size to remove a damaged one or to replace a welded one is 17/64.


The box is now on its way back to @DAT510 in California.
The weight is at 37 LB 15.2 oz.
The poor little counter girl almost hurt herself moving it to the scale. She did not believe the HEAVY stickers all over the box.
She was curious as to what it would have cost to just ship it Priority Mail and not Flat Rate Priority Mail, so she punched it in. It would have been $127.00.

Here are a couple of pics. One is of what I kept and the other is a (Shhhh don't tell anyone) coveted view of the contents of the box BEFORE I put the lid back on.

If you look close at the pic of the box contents, you can pick out all of the holes with new threads.


----------



## Flyinfool (May 22, 2022)

I should have posted a pic of the Rivnut Setting tool. Please leave this tool in the box for future repairs.


----------



## DAT510 (May 25, 2022)

The box just left the West Coast headed to @jwmelvin.  Looks like the box will have put on ~10K miles in the last two weeks.

The repairs Flyinfool made are still holding strong.  All the allen screws still came out and went back in as they should.  Who ever taped the allen key to the outside, that was a nice touch.

Here's what I kept.


----------



## Brento (May 25, 2022)

Nice find!


----------



## jwmelvin (May 29, 2022)

The box is packed and ready for pickup Tuesday. 

My selections:


----------



## Flyinfool (May 31, 2022)

I was wondering what that thing on the right of the pic is. It looks like some kind of pump or tiny air or hydraulic cylinder. I messed with it for a while but could not figure it out.


----------



## jwmelvin (May 31, 2022)

It’s a small air cylinder I believe. I didn’t take the plugs out so I didn’t move the piston.


----------



## ivel03 (Jun 3, 2022)

Box arrived - haven't had a chance to open it yet.  Running lights and sound for my daughters' dance recital rehearsal and then the recital tomorrow.  I am excited to go through it this weekend and get it on to the next person next week.


----------



## ivel03 (Jun 5, 2022)

Box is scheduled for pickup by USPS tomorrow - i PM'd @woodchucker and let him know already.    The box was very full and i was somewhat unbelievable all that fit in there! 

I repaired a welded rivnut that had let go - using the included repair kit, a very nice touch.  @Flyinfool - i don't know if you made the tool or purchased it but it worked great; if you did make it great job it's top quality. 

Here's what i kept:




I loaded it back up with all that i could fit in there.  I would have added more but there was no more room!  I hope what i added can be used by someone else.  It was a touch over 42lbs when i weighed it!  

As a first time participant this was tons of fun - my wife was commenting on how excited i was to get this (i guess i told her several times it was arriving on Friday!) and i must admit that with all the other things going on this weekend it was relaxing going through the box.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 8, 2022)

I agree, as a first timer, it was fun .. some things I had no clue what they were.. I took quite a bit. But don't worry, I added back in.


Here's what I took.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 8, 2022)

btw, don't do a bone head move like I did, I packed it all up, got it in the USPS box, then noticed that I left the sign in book out by my laptop, where I signed it...   , gotta get a new box tomorrow. Waiting on nogoingback for an addy.

That box is amazing, nice job on the laser engraving.


----------



## extropic (Jun 8, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> btw, don't do a bone head move like I did, I packed it all up, got it in the USPS box, then noticed that I left the sign in book out by my laptop, where I signed it...   , gotta get a new box tomorrow. Waiting on nogoingback for an addy.
> 
> That box is amazing, nice job on the laser engraving.



LOL . . . I did exactly the same thing a few years ago.

The thought of reopening the box and finding a way to cram the book in was too painful. I sent the book in a separate envelope.


----------



## Brento (Jun 8, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I agree, as a first timer, it was fun .. some things I had no clue what they were.. I took quite a bit. But don't worry, I added back in.
> 
> 
> Here's what I took.
> ...


Oh nice find with the endmill holder.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 8, 2022)

Brento said:


> Oh nice find with the endmill holder.


I'm not sure how it will work with my small end mills. None have a weldon shank, so for the HSS, I will probably grind a flat, but for the carbide I don't know. I do know that the extra reach will be welcome for the small ones.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 8, 2022)

So I contacted @Nogoingback but notice that he is missing since March 8th..
So @extropic if I don't get an answer by Friday 12am, I'll send it to you.
I'll let you know tomorrow night, and then ask for your name/address. We'll give him a day and a half longer.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 8, 2022)

ivel03 said:


> I repaired a welded rivnut that had let go - using the included repair kit, a very nice touch.  @Flyinfool - i don't know if you made the tool or purchased it but it worked great; if you did make it great job it's top quality.



I have to admit that I bought the the rivnut tool just for the Pass Around box. Was not much more than to buy the metal to make it, and it would have needed some new tooling that would have been WAY more than the tool was. I bought 2 tools to keep one for myself along with half of the rivnuts I bought. Besides it would have took me at least 2 weeks or more to get the material, tooling and time to make the tool and I did not want the box to stall that long.


----------



## extropic (Jun 9, 2022)

@woodchucker & @Flyinfool 

I offer a "Good Call" to both of you. I appreciate the heads up regarding Nogoingback and the tool/nuts being added to the box. Both of those promote the flow, which is at least half the fun for me. Thanks again.


----------



## extropic (Jun 13, 2022)

I received the box this evening. It (cardboard box) looks very good with hardly a scuff.

I'll try to get into it tomorrow.

I sent a PM to @finsruskw, requesting his mailing address.


----------



## extropic (Jun 14, 2022)

Couldn't wait. Opened the box. OMG!

The contents were assembled like a Chinese puzzle. Very solid and well protected.

I don't think I've seen this specific box before. Well built and the foam lining is a nice touch.

It's going to take me a few hours to repackage. LOL


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 14, 2022)

extropic said:


> Couldn't wait. Opened the box. OMG!
> 
> The contents were assembled like a Chinese puzzle. Very solid and well protected.
> 
> ...


Your reaction is worth the wait. 

I had that box fabricated by one of the welders here a couple years ago. The aluminum one from years past is lost or with a former member. Cannot get a hold of him so we had to start over.

I put the liner in there for two reasons, a) sound deadening, which seems to work as intended and b) protection of parts - of which is debatable in its effectiveness.

From previous posts, it sounds like some parts may have been damaged in transit, highlighting the necessity of the top tier 3D puzzle building skills and spacial awareness!


----------



## extropic (Jun 14, 2022)

I agree that excellent protective packaging is a top priority. It takes the fun out of it, for me, when good items have been significantly damaged in transit. I know, first hand, from previous experience.

There is a wide variety of stuff in there. I'm going "shopping" later.    

Heads up, you'll need at least a square yard of clear table/bench area to spread the contents out.

I got a reply from @finsruskw, with his mailing address, so all is well.

My next reply will include picture(s).


----------



## ivel03 (Jun 14, 2022)

Yes!  I was really excited when i unpacked it and completely underestimated how much was in that box.  It took several times to sort through the items to find my "prizes".  Make sure when you go shopping that you spend time "_in every aisle on every shelf_"!  Now in my haste to unpack i didn't pay enough attention to how it was all in there so it took a few attempts to get it all back in - and once i forgot the darn book!  I saw at least one post confirming that i wasn't the only one!  

It's all good - this is the real world version of machinist tetris!!!


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 15, 2022)

extropic said:


> I agree that excellent protective packaging is a top priority. It takes the fun out of it, for me, when good items have been significantly damaged in transit. I know, first hand, from previous experience.
> 
> There is a wide variety of stuff in there. I'm going "shopping" later.
> 
> ...


well, what did you pick out?


----------



## ivel03 (Jun 15, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> well, what did you pick out?


@extropic is still cleaning off his bench to make room!


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 15, 2022)

ivel03 said:


> @extropic is still cleaning off his bench to make room!


you mean if he can find his bench... he may be like Dave, it's buried in there somewhere      I know I had one down there somewhere


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 15, 2022)

When I had the box I could not find any of my 6 benches (let alone clear a spot on one), I had to do a new one just for the PA box.


----------



## extropic (Jun 16, 2022)

The box is on the way to @finsruskw.

I think I've solved why there have been so many problems with the Rivnuts (and similar). When I removed the cover screws, one of them required enough torque that I was concerned the nut might fail. The nut survived, however I noticed that the threads were damaged near the end of the screw .  .  .  . Eureka. The screws I removed were mixed lengths, some 1/2", some 5/8". Both screw lengths, when the cover is installed, extended well beyond the end of the nuts (various types now). That projection, beyond the nut, makes them vulnerable to damage from the contents of the box, as well as potentially doing damage to contents. I bought 3/8" long screws, put some in the "spares" package and installed the cover with same. I think the 3/8" long screws have adequate engagement for this application and they should be exempt from being damaged by the contents of the box. Slightly less than what I call snug is plenty tight enough for the cover screws.

Below is what I took out.

Left to right, top to bottom:

Pinion shaft, 24 T, 24 DP, 14° PA, 3ea SPG 634, Gr. K42 Inserts, 1ea SPG 633, Gr. T5 (Cobalt HSS) Insert
5ea TPEE 731, Gr VC8 Inserts
ER20 1/8" collet and ER20 Nut, 4ea 1/16" hex keys, 3/4" sq. HSS tool bit, 1/2" x 2" annular cutter, 2ea 1/4" brass laps, 2ea 5/16" brass laps, 7/16" x 3/16" power bit, 7/16" x 1/2" power bit, 1/4" x 5/8" LOC x 3/8" shank 3 flute roughing end mill, 5ea assorted Letter drills, 1/2" stub drill
6" Bastard half round file
8" double ended tri-square file
6" double ended tri-square file


----------



## finsruskw (Jun 23, 2022)

The box is in my possession as of Tuesday evening, 6/21, was on my doorstep when we got home, right on schedule according to USPS!!
However it will be Friday evening before Les gets back from this weeks run to MT and I am waiting til he gets home to open it. It arrived in fine shape w/no visible issues.

Should have it back in the mail on Monday then so will the next fellow on the list please contact me w/your shipping info?


----------



## extropic (Jun 23, 2022)

@finsruskw 

Thanks for the update.

Please send a "Conversation" (commonly called a PM for Private Message) to the next fellow on the list to request his mailing address. Each participant should be "Watching" this thread, but you can't be certain of that. If you send a PM, you have done your part to promote the flow.

TIA


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 23, 2022)

extropic said:


> @finsruskw
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> ...



For everyone else, list of participants is here:








						2022 Pass Around Box List of Participants
					

If you are a participant in the current Pass Around game, here is a link to the list. Please contact the next member after you on the list to get their mailing information so that you can send the box along its way to them.




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Coincidentially, _I_ am next on the list.  I'll send @finsruskw my address in PM anyway.


----------



## finsruskw (Jun 25, 2022)

Box will be back on the road around noon today!
Here we are going through it and what I removed.

Son Les and my Great Grandson on the left.
Great fun!, $16.10 worth even if you don't remove anything!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 25, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> Box will be back on the road around noon today!
> Here we are going through it and what I removed.
> 
> Son Les and my Great Grandson on the left.
> Great fun!, $16.10 worth even if you don't remove anything!!


Hey Buddy , I like your style !


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 28, 2022)

I just got the box in yesterday evening, but didn't get a chance to look at it, I hope to do so today!  @Brento is next in line, so I've PM'ed him for his address!


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 28, 2022)

Here is my haul, and she's headed out to @Brento in a few minutes? This was fun!


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 29, 2022)

You guys sure sound like your having fun.


----------



## Brento (Jun 29, 2022)

Jump on in!


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 29, 2022)

I was already in a couple of pages ago. I put so much good stuff in the box last time I am not sure if I have any more goodies to add right now.


----------



## extropic (Jun 30, 2022)

I just posted the linked thread soliciting additional participants in the PAB.

If you'd like to get on the list again, that is the way.









						Pass Around Box - Would You Like to Participate?
					

The PAB has been going very smoothly and we're almost at the end of our current list of participants.  Participation is open to all registered members with mailing address in the United States (50 States). If you'd like to participate, please read the rules thread.  In that thread, you'll find a...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 30, 2022)

Just resigned up for second round thanks.


----------



## Brento (Jul 1, 2022)

The football has landed. Ill look through it this weekend!  I am excited!!!


----------



## Brento (Jul 4, 2022)

This is what i took out of the box. Ive been looking for little indicator like that one. If i remember i think it is suppose to a tenth reading?  Unfortunately it is broken but i will look into seeing if i can get it repaired.  Looks like @vtcnc is next on the list. Since his address is on the box i will get it ready to go out unless he was only on the list for a return trip. Just let me know.


----------



## extropic (Jul 4, 2022)

Go ahead and send it to Bryan (vtcnc).


----------



## Brento (Jul 4, 2022)

Okie doke I will get it sent to him Tmr or Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 5, 2022)

Brento said:


> This is what i took out of the box. Ive been looking for little indicator like that one. If i remember i think it is suppose to a tenth reading?  Unfortunately it is broken but i will look into seeing if i can get it repaired.  Looks like @vtcnc is next on the list. Since his address is on the box i will get it ready to go out unless he was only on the list for a return trip. Just let me know.


Send it!


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 5, 2022)

Brento said:


> This is what i took out of the box. Ive been looking for little indicator like that one. If i remember i think it is suppose to a tenth reading?  Unfortunately it is broken but i will look into seeing if i can get it repaired.  Looks like @vtcnc is next on the list. Since his address is on the box i will get it ready to go out unless he was only on the list for a return trip. Just let me know.


I've never seen an indicator like that before. The repair of which would make a nice little project thread (hint-hint).


----------



## Brento (Jul 7, 2022)

Sorry guys. I got delayed. We received our new couch and also the box i brought home ripped when boxing the PA box up. Unfortunately they put away the boxes in my post office at night so it limited me.


----------



## Brento (Jul 8, 2022)

The box is on its way to VTCNC should be there by Monday.


----------



## OCJohn (Jul 12, 2022)

Oh boy – it's getting closer...


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 12, 2022)

Received yesterday! Unfortunately, I absolutely destroyed my back two days prior. My wife is staring at me in an unforgiving manner while I stare at the box in a longing way.

Give me a couple of days before I tear into it!


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 12, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> Received yesterday! Unfortunately, I absolutely destroyed my back two days prior. My wife is staring at me in an unforgiving manner while I stare at the box in a longing way.
> 
> Give me a couple of days before I tear into it!


Ouch.. Find a pool, go swimming. The action of floating and moving helps, and the cooler water will help cut the inflammation (discs)  while doing so.
I often find if I can swim, it helps. I know it might be too painful to think about, but it really can help.


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 18, 2022)

My back is about 80% - good enough. _"I can't fight this feeling anymore!" _

Here is my haul:




I needed some small dowels for a couple of little fixture projects I am working on, the heli-coils will come in handy soon, the shop made lathe dog - I saw that one in the box last year and passed. I did a project his year where it would have been extremely useful, so I grabbed it this go around as I will probably make another similar part this year. The end mill is a 1/2" 4 flute, I needed another one so why the heck not. The odd ball is the little bag of burrs - these will come in handy on another project I'm working on, someday, but in the meantime my son is currenlty working on his airsoft gun and these will do the the trick for some of the fine dremel work that needs to be done.

I was truly amazed a couple of things: a) how well packed the box was and b) how much was packed in the box. For fun, I unpacked everything and laid it out on the workbench. The contents covered my 60" x 18" workbench! Yes, I have a photo but I'm not breaking the rules and posting it here!

The box is in excellent condition. Thanks everyone who has put in the extra effort to make repairs as needed during the journey.

One last thing, as one of the mods on this project, I have permanently removed a couple of items that have been in the box for at least the last two years. It's time for them to retire and go to the big scrap yard in the sky. I hope nobody is offended by this but it does keep things fresh and people interested as new things pop up and you don't see the same thing over and over. This will be especially important as the box remains in perpetual motion as we continue the game.

@OCJohn - the box is out the door tomorrow! You are next!


----------



## Brento (Jul 18, 2022)

I sometimes wanna join a 3rd time but im tapped out!  I hole those little burrs work great for you. I have a bunch still for sale even but i figured a nice little throw in.


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 18, 2022)

Brento said:


> I sometimes wanna join a 3rd time but im tapped out!  I hole those little burrs work great for you. I have a bunch still for sale even but i figured a nice little throw in.


Where did you get those burr bits?


----------



## Brento (Jul 18, 2022)

I got them from a tool box i got for free a year ago. Had tons of cutters and stuff in it. I believe they are dental burrs


----------



## OCJohn (Jul 22, 2022)

The Box Has Landed.

I'll get into it over the weekend and forward to @Shotgun ASAP.


----------



## OCJohn (Jul 23, 2022)

Here's my haul – various size end mill cutters, a couple of taps and two steel balls. The steel balls were inspired by a recent video from Joe Pi on shrinking oversized holes. Very timely.

I just dropped the box off at the post office, so 46lbs of love on its way to @Shotgun on the other side of the country. Enjoy.

Thanks to @vtcnc and all those who came before me. It was super fun participating in this.


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm ready!!


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 26, 2022)

I have the box.  Found it on the porch late last night.  I'll be tearing into it momentarily.


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 27, 2022)

You guys knew exactly what I needed!!
@Cadillac is up next.


----------



## ivel03 (Jul 27, 2022)

@Shotgun - glad you could use those cutters!  Nice haul


----------



## Brento (Jul 28, 2022)

Shotgun said:


> You guys knew exactly what I needed!!
> @Cadillac is up next.
> 
> View attachment 415291


Nice looking shell mill. What size is that one?


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 28, 2022)

Brento said:


> Nice looking shell mill. What size is that one?


2.9"


----------



## extropic (Jul 28, 2022)

Shotgun said:


> You guys knew exactly what I needed!!
> @Cadillac is up next.


Have you messaged Cadillac, requesting his mailing address?


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 28, 2022)

extropic said:


> Have you messaged Cadillac, requesting his mailing address?


Yes.  The box will be on the way in a couple hours.

UPDATE:  @Cadillac, the box should be on your doorstep Saturday.  Looks like you're going to have a good weekend.


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 31, 2022)

Received the box yesterday afternoon. Waited till today to get a look at the contents. I have been using my 9x20 lathe recently due to changing out the bearings on my 14x40 and realized I needed some new tooling. These tool holders will do great. I have a bunch of tcmt inserts already. I only had a hss parting tool this carbide setup looks like it’ll do good. I’ll start looking for some more inserts. Diamond point, also got some small bits I tend to break all the time and who doesn’t need some 1/16 allens 
 I’ve pm’d next on list I will have have in the mail as soon as I get a response. Thanks again guys I love this


----------



## extropic (Aug 6, 2022)

@Cadillac 

What is the status of the box?


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 6, 2022)

I shipped the box Tuesday morning. Was expected to arrive yesterday the 5th.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 8, 2022)

Box has arrived!  I've already contacted @Eddyde as the next recipient and have his contact info.  I'll get it sent out this week, and will post again when I've removed my loot and restocked the voids!


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 11, 2022)

I got my chance to go through the box.  What an offering this year, I had to pick and choose carefully to avoid feeling greedy.

Here's my loot haul.  I put a little extra back in the box, but the bottom and cover have a bit of a bow to it.  Maybe I should have picked a little more...  Anyway, I'll get it boxed and mailed to @Eddyde tomorrow.

Sign up if you haven't done it yet, and sign up again if you have.  The list needs names, or else the box will soon remain parked.


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 11, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> I got my chance to go through the box.  What an offering this year, I had to pick and choose carefully to avoid feeling greedy.
> 
> Here's my loot haul.  I put a little extra back in the box, but the bottom and cover have a bit of a bow to it.  Maybe I should have picked a little more...  Anyway, I'll get it boxed and mailed to @Eddyde tomorrow.
> 
> Sign up if you haven't done it yet, and sign up again if you have.  The list needs names, or else the box will soon remain parked.


I stared at that dovetail cutter for a long time...then went to my tool drawer and discovered I already have one!! Damn, this game! It's dizzying!

Nice haul!


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 11, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> I stared at that dovetail cutter for a long time...then went to my tool drawer and discovered I already have one!! Damn, this game! It's dizzying!
> 
> Nice haul!


I try to pick things that I can sharpen.  The dovetail cutter is perfect for the Sheckel grinder!  I'll get some use out of this stuff.  I also underestimated the volume of stuff that I'd set aside to add back this year.  It's way better than the swap meet, where you see something you like and have to wait for some old geez to name a price that indicates he'd rather keep the darn thing himself.  If it's in the box and you like it, you get to keep it without that step.  Then pay the box back in kind.  How cool is that?


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 11, 2022)

I agree need to get some more participants. When I went through the box I had the same dilemma about what and how much to take. Looking at the list for the second time around their weren’t many people and three after me so I took what I knew I could use. 
 I have a abundance of cutters from auction lots so I pack the box with as much as I can spare and fit. Must have 60 or so of them 1” ruffers. 
 I like when I see someone take all the stuff I put in. You got three from me hope their useful!


----------



## ErichKeane (Aug 11, 2022)

I filled out the google docs again... not sure what else i have to toss in the box, but perhaps by the time it gets back to me I'll have something


----------



## Brento (Aug 11, 2022)

Nice haul. Im pretty set myself on stuff as well. That broach is a nice find though. I dont have any yet.


----------



## extropic (Aug 11, 2022)

Regarding more participants, I posted the the linked thread almost 6 weeks ago. I've bumped it 3 additional times. It's had over 220 visits, but apparently only 1 new participant signed up.

IMO, the flow, contents and communication have been very good this year and I thought that would attract additional participants, but apparently not.

I'm not a marketeer. The only thing I can think of is to send personal messages to some of the more active members, asking if they have considered participating. It feels a little invasive to me, but it's the only additional marketing technique I can think of.

Comments?

Anybody have any other marketing techniques to suggest?









						Pass Around Box - Would You Like to Participate?
					

The PAB has been going very smoothly and we're almost at the end of our current list of participants.  Participation is open to all registered members with mailing address in the United States (50 States). If you'd like to participate, please read the rules thread.  In that thread, you'll find a...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 11, 2022)

Without doing more research on the subject of the Pass Around Box.  What exactly is it?  From what I can tell it is a box with machining tools/items in it?  One person has it takes something, puts something else in it and sends it on to the next person?

My problem is, as a beginner I don't much in the extra category just yet.

Tim

EDIT.... I just clicked on the link and started reading the rules!


----------



## extropic (Aug 11, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> Without doing more research on the subject of the Pass Around Box.  What exactly is it?  From what I can tell it is a box with machining tools/items in it?  One person has it takes something, puts something else in it and sends it on to the next person?
> 
> My problem is, as a beginner I don't much in the extra category just yet.
> 
> ...



You've got the general idea Tim.

Below is a link to the PAB sub-forum.

The sticky thread (at the top) has all the details and rules.









						Pass Around Box Forum
					

Contains all threads for the The Hobby Machinist Pass Around Box group




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 11, 2022)

I have the same issue, not much to give out. Seems like it would be a lot of fun, but don't have a stash to draw from.  Don't want to take and not give.  Or give a piece of junk.  That'd be wrong.  That's the reason why I didn't sign up this year.  Maybe next time around.


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 11, 2022)

So, what is the deal?  On the rules link it says the deadline is February 6 and enrollment?


----------



## extropic (Aug 11, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> So, what is the deal?  On the rules link it says the deadline is February 6 and enrollment?


That was the the "deadline" initially set for participation in 2022 series.

I guess I'd better go clean that post up.

I wonder if others have been turned around by the "old" date?

Those of us who participate know it's ancient history, but I suppose a pilgrim could become confused.

If they don't ask for clarification . . .


----------



## Gnpenning (Aug 11, 2022)

The date stopped me from reading any further. 

Not sure if I have anything extra being a newbie and gearing up.  May have to check a auction box I have.


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 11, 2022)

I signed up....  I'm sure I can come up with something for the box.


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 11, 2022)

I signed up.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 11, 2022)

I’ll go again


----------



## OCJohn (Aug 12, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> I’ll go again


I’m on the fence. Feel like I’m running low on useful things I can part with.


----------



## keeena (Aug 12, 2022)

I wanted to join during the original sign-up but missed the deadline. Just saw that there were some spots opened up: I'm in (signed up).


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 12, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> I got my chance to go through the box.  What an offering this year, I had to pick and choose carefully to avoid feeling greedy.
> 
> Here's my loot haul.  I put a little extra back in the box, but the bottom and cover have a bit of a bow to it.  Maybe I should have picked a little more...  Anyway, I'll get it boxed and mailed to @Eddyde tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 12, 2022)

extropic said:


> Regarding more participants, I posted the the linked thread almost 6 weeks ago. I've bumped it 3 additional times. It's had over 220 visits, but apparently only 1 new participant signed up.
> 
> IMO, the flow, contents and communication have been very good this year and I thought that would attract additional participants, but apparently not.
> 
> ...


I can put a notice up on the main page for members returning to the forum on their next visit. If they don't want to participate, they can dismiss the notice and it won't pop up again. If they are interested, there will be a link for them to click. Also, extropic has reminded me that we should do some thread clean up with sign up deadlines and dates. I'll work on that today and tonight as well. But yeah, PAB is perpetually open at this point so sign up if you want in.


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 12, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> The date stopped me from reading any further.
> 
> Not sure if I have anything extra being a newbie and gearing up.  May have to check a auction box I have.


Only one way to tool up and that is to get completely addicted to the Pass Around Box.


----------



## ivel03 (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm in for another round - do i have to fill out the form again?  I had such a great time going through things before i'm happy to do it again.


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 12, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> I can put a notice up on the main page for members returning to the forum on their next visit. If they don't want to participate, they can dismiss the notice and it won't pop up again. If they are interested, there will be a link for them to click. Also, extropic has reminded me that we should do some thread clean up with sign up deadlines and dates. I'll work on that today and tonight as well. But yeah, PAB is perpetually open at this point so sign up if you want in.


To the group...re: promotional bits for the Pass Around Box....

Next time the box comes your way...can you get an artsy fartsy kind of photo with the box on a scale all loaded up and ready to go? The photo should show the box on the scale with the weight on full display.

Another interesting idea would be someone carrying the box over to a mailbox or porch. Or delivering it on a forklift. I'm sure some of you have had some funny thoughts about the weight of this box. A picture or video of the postal service worker handling the box would be funny.


----------



## extropic (Aug 12, 2022)

ivel03 said:


> I'm in for another round - do i have to fill out the form again?  I had such a great time going through things before i'm happy to do it again.


Filling out the form again is best. That way your entry is entered into the Master Participants List spreadsheet in chronological order automatically.

Staff doesn't check the master list every day. When we check it, we add the new signups to the Participants List linked in the OP.


----------



## OCJohn (Aug 13, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> Next time the box comes your way...can you get an artsy fartsy kind of photo…


You had me at fartsy.


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 13, 2022)

I sure hope no one packs any fartsy in the box.........


----------



## Shotgun (Aug 13, 2022)

New rule @vtcnc:

No fartsy in the box.  Not even to share a courtesy sniff.


----------



## extropic (Aug 19, 2022)

@Eddyde 

Have you received the box yet?


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 20, 2022)

I've got the box packed and labeled, to drop off Monday. Sorry for the delay, things got busy.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## extropic (Aug 26, 2022)

What is the location/status of the box, please?


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 26, 2022)

Ask @Eddyde what time his mail comes in the morning.  That's when tracking says it'll be there.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Yay! I'm on the list! I can't wait to see -the box-!

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 27, 2022)

I received the box today. I picked out a few items and gave a some back. I Will get it out Monday.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 29, 2022)

Da Box has been sent!


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 29, 2022)

@Eddyde.....PICTURES!!!


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 30, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> @Eddyde.....PICTURES!!!


Sorry, It will have to wait, I dropped the box at the PO and flew to the west coast. Back in a couple of weeks...


----------



## tweinke (Aug 30, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> I dropped the box at the PO and flew to the west coast. Back in a couple of weeks...



Boy I'll bet his arms are tired! The box would have made the trip to me faster if he would have dropped it from the plane when he flew over.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Aug 31, 2022)

That's why its packed so well!

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Sep 2, 2022)

Well the box arrived today. found some items of interest, reamers, took a couple  half-round stones, last word indicator. Added some good stuff and am ready to ship off tomorrow. Attempting to contact Erich for an address. I will say once you let the genie out of the bottle it is hard to get back in! Thanks guys for letting me in on this! The last word will be donated to a beginner here in town.


----------



## tweinke (Sep 2, 2022)

Just ran across my Postman, who is a friend of the family. He says he would prefer I don't ever sign up for the box again! I showed him what was in the box he had to deliver today. Said he's glad to not have to carry it back to the post office.


----------



## tweinke (Sep 2, 2022)

Checked the weight of the box, wife says the scale lies by the way....


----------



## extropic (Sep 2, 2022)

YIPES!!!


----------



## tweinke (Sep 2, 2022)

The box is officially on the move


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 6, 2022)

Whew, got it into my shop today and unpacked it.  Lots of goodies   I got pulled out of shop time before I could make all my selections, and before I could pack it back up, so photos/shipping to @Just for fun will have to wait another day or two.


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 6, 2022)

Went to my shop for a bit, trying to get my chuck off my lathe, and spent a bit more time with the box. This is my score


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 6, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> Went to my shop for a bit, trying to get my chuck off my lathe, and spent a bit more time with the box. This is my score


BTW, does anyone know what that device in the center is?  It was in with the surface grinder arbors and wrench, and has a familiar surface-grindery name on it (Boyce-Schurr or something like that? I forget now ), so I grabbed it, but couldn't figure out where it goes.

The U drill bit is one I don't have in my collection, so I grabbed it, and the stones look really useful.  I'm a fan of HSS blanks, I use them in a few of my machines.

The cutter will be useful in the future some day too!


----------



## extropic (Sep 6, 2022)

It's a 'pusher' to remove the wheel adaptors from the grinder arbor. There are different sizes for different wheel adaptor manufacturers. It should thread into the center of the wheel adaptor, then use the hex square head screw to pop everything off the arbor.


----------



## DAT510 (Sep 7, 2022)

It looks like a grinder wheel hub puller (helps pop the hub off the spindle taper.


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 10, 2022)

In the mail to @Just for fun a few days ago, looks like it should show up monday!


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 10, 2022)

Cool, Thank you.


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 15, 2022)

I received the box Tuesday afternoon, started going through it today and hope to have it packed up and off to @DiscoDan by Friday.

Photos of my cache to follow.


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 15, 2022)

So this is my take from the box.


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 15, 2022)

Nice!  Glad that edge finder went fast   I picked it up a while back, and never used it because I was afraid of killing the batteries


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 15, 2022)

The package is in the mail to @DiscoDan 

Expected delivery date 09/16/22


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 24, 2022)

@DiscoDan Did you get the box?   The tracking info said it was delivered on the 19th


----------



## extropic (Sep 27, 2022)

I just sent a PM to @DiscoDan asking him to post the status of the box. Maybe he doesn't 'watch' this thread (as all participants should).


----------



## DiscoDan (Sep 27, 2022)

Gentleman my apologies for the delay in posting. I did receive the box and here is what I took. The small box is thread wires. I will get the box out no later than Thursday.


----------



## extropic (Sep 27, 2022)

Thank you.

What is in the plastic box?


----------



## DiscoDan (Sep 28, 2022)

extropic said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What is in the plastic box?


The longer gray plastic box is for the tool holder pictured. The clear plastic box is thread wires.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 30, 2022)

Box has landed.





Second time for me….


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 1, 2022)

Picture of contents.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 1, 2022)

Box has been banged around some.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 1, 2022)

That's Heavy Man!!!!


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 1, 2022)

Here’s what I took, needed to free up some space….


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 1, 2022)

@keeena send me your shipping info and I’ll get the box coming your way.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 1, 2022)

Oops.  Never Mind.......


----------



## extropic (Oct 2, 2022)

@matthewsx 

Will you be able to massage the major ding back out before forwarding the box?

I suspect that damage is deliberate. Some USPS employee with a bad attitude.  That's exactly why super protective packaging is so important.
Damn shame, but to be expected.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 2, 2022)

I’ve already re-packed it but I doubt I’d be able to straighten it without messing it up. 

I think this is the same box from 2020 so it’s held up pretty good I think. It goes back and forth across the country so damage is probably inevitable. 

John


----------



## keeena (Oct 7, 2022)

Received the infamous PAB Wed/Thu and the safety inspector jumped in to approve the contents.




I did find a few things that I needed. Recently broke my last 1/4-20 tap so was a pleasant find. I also grabbed the #30 drills -  I use those a lot (its a metric tap or clearance size...don't recall off the top of my head) only had 1 dull-ish one left. The mystery bronze will see use soon for bushings. And the balls will be perfect to top some machinist jacks I'm working on.




Everything is packed back up and goodies add to fill the voids. I'll be reaching out to the next individual in line.


----------



## keeena (Oct 10, 2022)

Came in at 51lbs 13oz



Going out at 52lbs 10oz


----------



## extropic (Oct 10, 2022)

keeena said:


> Came in at 51lbs 13oz
> 
> 
> Going out at 52lbs 10oz


OMG !!!


----------



## ivel03 (Oct 17, 2022)

Box was stuck at the regional post office for several days - finally arrived today.  I was able to confirm that the box is in tact and peek inside as i couldn't help myself however i will not be able to go through it until Wednesday and hopefully mail out Thursday or Friday the latest.


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 18, 2022)

"Stuck at the regional post office" being a euphemism for "they couldn't find anyone strong enough to lift it"?


----------



## ivel03 (Oct 19, 2022)

Here's a pic of my haul:





Not sure what the expander thing is but i figured i might be able to find a use for it.  I put as much in as i could fit - it took 3 times to get it to all fit and wouldn't you know it i forgot the darn book the first time anyhow!  Not to wreck the surprise or fun of it but a friendly reminder that delicate items need to be packed carefully.  There were several broken stones in there that i left as i wasn't sure if i should throw them out or not.  Then i thought maybe someone can use the broken items as is so i did nothing.  I hope i packed it well enough to prevent future items from being damaged.  It's headed from the east coast to the west coast now!

Here's a pic of the outgoing weight:


----------



## extropic (Oct 20, 2022)

I don't know how you guys are getting 50+ pounds of safely packed items in there. That's about 25% more than the last time I had the box and it was hard to get the cover on then. I guess I'll find out soon enough. LOL


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 20, 2022)

There needs to be some depletion, the box is at critical mass!  I think y'all have been pretty shy about taking stuff.  If an item is going to be picked out and used, then the objective of the box is accomplished.  Those items that I had extra of or didn't have a good use for are still useful, so I want people to take them and use them.  I think it's turned into a piggy bank, and it's getting heavy, so make some larger withdrawals.  Pick out another pound or two.  It's clear we don't have to worry about the box going empty!


----------



## extropic (Oct 20, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> There needs to be some depletion, the box is at critical mass!  I think y'all have been pretty shy about taking stuff.  If an item is going to be picked out and used, then the objective of the box is accomplished.  Those items that I had extra of or didn't have a good use for are still useful, so I want people to take them and use them.  I think it's turned into a piggy bank, and it's getting heavy, so make some larger withdrawals.  Pick out another pound or two.  It's clear we don't have to worry about the box going empty!


Very well said!


----------



## tweinke (Oct 20, 2022)

Shows we have people here that give more than they receive!


----------



## ivel03 (Oct 20, 2022)

I agree with all of the above statements.  I would have put more in the box than i did if it would have fit.  I took that expander thing *without knowing what it is - anyone know*?  That freed up some room to put smaller items in that are more dense than that which likely increased the weight.  

There are some large items in there that i know i'd never use so i didn't take but hopefully someone can take some "big iron" out of the box.


----------



## extropic (Oct 20, 2022)

Regarding the expanding mandrel: My guess is that someone made it to use on a lathe, to turn multiple workpieces. I'm thinking, hold the mandrel in the lathe spindle (chuck/collet) and put the workpiece ID on the expanding portion. The ID may have been the only (best) way to hold the workpiece.


----------



## keeena (Oct 20, 2022)

@ivel03 - exactly what extropic said. 

I make captive wheel spacers for my motorcycles. The expanding internal arbors are awesome for projects like this. I bore and face one end, and turn the "large" OD, then 2nd op on the arbor which lets me turn the smaller OD and face the other end. Easier than trying to hold w/ chuck jaws & provides full access to the OD (if you use a spacer to locate the part on the arbor)

Here's some examples:




Captive motorcycle wheel spacer on the arbor


----------



## ivel03 (Oct 25, 2022)

@OCJohn - package shows delivered.  Hope you can update the thread on your progress on getting a peek inside.  We're all excited to see what your treasures are.


----------



## OCJohn (Oct 25, 2022)

Box landed safely and intact. Hit me during a busy week, but I should be able to turn it around before next week.


----------



## extropic (Oct 31, 2022)

We have 4 participants (5 including me) to go (after OCJohn). I have added the following notice to the OP in this thread.

*Effective 2022-10-31, the List of Participants is closed to additional sign-ups. The PAB will be on hiatus for the holiday season. I hope to get a new round going in early 2023. Thanks to all the 2022 participants.*


----------



## OCJohn (Oct 31, 2022)

@kvt – Please check your in-box and reply. I need your shipping address.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 31, 2022)

I will be looking forward to 2023.


----------



## extropic (Nov 4, 2022)

Box, Box, What's the status of the box?

@OCJohn , Are you not going to show us what you kept?


----------



## ivel03 (Nov 13, 2022)

Is the box OK?


----------



## extropic (Nov 13, 2022)

ivel03 said:


> Is the box OK?


Apparently not.

@OCJohn has gone dark on us. Last seen on H-M on 2 November.

I exchanged PMs with @kvt a few days ago. He had sent his mailing address to John on 2 Nov., however he had not received the box or any further information from John.

I'll try to reach out to John via the contact information he has provided.


----------



## ivel03 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hopefully @OCJohn is OK.  In the PM i sent him he was very excited to get the box so it's a bit odd that he went dark.


----------



## extropic (Nov 13, 2022)

ivel03 said:


> Hopefully @OCJohn is OK.  In the PM i sent him he was very excited to get the box so it's a bit odd that he went dark.


 
It seems that other priorities have occupied his attention for a week and a half.

Voice mail answered both phone numbers provided. I left messages requesting a reply.

We wait.


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 13, 2022)

I hope he is okay.


----------



## extropic (Nov 13, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> I hope he is okay.



I Googled his name +'news' in his home town with no pertinent return. In this scenario, no 'news' is good news.

We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## OCJohn (Nov 14, 2022)

Gentlemen – just dropped the box off at USPS. My sincere apologies for the delay. Will post photos and update later.


----------



## OCJohn (Nov 14, 2022)

Thanks for the concern, guys. Things went kinda sideways for a while, but no health related crisis (thank God). Again, sorry for the delay.

Prior to my absence, I contacted the PABox admins about a few broken/unusable items that did not survive the journey. They recommended I remove the items and post photos of the damage – this to bring closure to the donors and also remind everyone about the importance of protective packaging... The photos are mostly self-explanatory. The 3/4” carbide boring bar appeared to only need sharpening prior to injury. But the beefy 1/2” carbide cutter is beyond repair after an impact snapped lengthwise just above the brazed joint. 8^(







For my use, I kept an MT1(?) to MT3 adaptor, MT1(?) dead center, and three small taps: 10-24, 10-32 and 8-32 (I think).

Thanks everyone for your participation (and patience...). I added my bits, did some re-wrapping and re-packing and sent the box is on it's way to @kvt. USPS.com said delivery is expected by 11/17/2022 11:59 PM.

Best wishes to all – OCJohn


----------



## ivel03 (Nov 14, 2022)

My apologies - i passed on all of the stones in a broken state.  I read the comment about pulling out broken items after it was packed up and at the post office.  

I'm glad to hear that you're doing fine and also i see you kept something i put in the box.  I don't know why but it delights me to see someone take something that i put in there.


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 14, 2022)

Glad to hear your ok OCJohn.


----------



## kvt (Nov 17, 2022)

Arrived today,  Wife refused to carry it from the lock box to the house.  
Who is next.  If I get the address I will try to get it out by Sat.
KLT,


----------



## extropic (Nov 17, 2022)

kvt said:


> Arrived today,  Wife refused to carry it from the lock box to the house.
> *Who is next.*  If I get the address I will try to get it out by Sat.
> KLT,


Good to hear the box is back in circulation. I don't blame her. At 50 pounds, I may need some help, LOl.

You will find a link to the participant list in the original post (OP) of this thread. Please take a look and send him a private message (Conversation), requesting his mailing address.

Edit: The reason for Rule #3 is that, although each participant should "Watch" this thread, it's not guaranteed that each one does. The next participant on the list may not see a request posted on this thread, but a private message should get his attention.

RULE #3
If the box is in your possession it is your responsibility to contact the next member below you on the list for his or her address.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 18, 2022)

I thought I was 4 or 5 slots down, but I'm getting it next!  Not too long a trip; San Antonio to Houston!

@Cadillac you are up after me...


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Dang, that thing felt like a prank; screwed to the deck! But, no, just insanely heavy!
I get to peek after i do the dishes!

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok, so I'm taking one for the team... I will attempt to frind a home for some serious chunk iron.. 

I love the metric screw shortening block!
The little lathe tool holder for tap shank cutters is a wonder!
I put in some fun and -light- stuff 

Might put a limit on the heaviest single item next year. There's still four doozies in there and some "I can't belive how much this weighs!". The latter due to carbide content  I just wish I had machines big enough for a lot of that stuff!

@Cadillac your next! PM me an address!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## extropic (Nov 23, 2022)

Weldingrod1 said:


> @Cadillac your next! PM me an address!



I assume you're just pulling my choke, but just in case  . . .  I want to be an equal opportunity Moderator.

Copied from four replies up:

You will find a link to the participant list in the original post (OP) of this thread. Please take a look and send him a private message (Conversation), requesting his mailing address.

Edit: The reason for Rule #3 is that, although each participant should "Watch" this thread, it's not guaranteed that each one does. The next participant on the list may not see a request posted on this thread, but a private message should get his attention.

RULE #3
If the box is in your possession it is your responsibility to contact the next member below you on the list for his or her address.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 23, 2022)

And... it's shipped off to Cadillac! Might be a record turnaround!

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 1, 2022)

Received the box last night. Heard the mail person slam it down on my porch chair. The corner of the cardboard box was ripped open. Box looks to be in good condition. I’ll get to looking inside today when I get home. Can’t wait!


----------



## extropic (Dec 7, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> Received the box last night. Heard the mail person slam it down on my porch chair. The corner of the cardboard box was ripped open. Box looks to be in good condition. I’ll get to looking inside today when I get home. Can’t wait!


What's the status?
I'm still trying to get possession of the box before the the worst of the Christmas USPS crush.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 7, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> Received the box last night. Heard the mail person slam it down on my porch chair. The corner of the cardboard box was ripped open. Box looks to be in good condition. I’ll get to looking inside today when I get home. Can’t wait!


I'm surprised it didn't rip the corner of your porch chair open!


----------



## extropic (Dec 7, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> I'm surprised it didn't rip the corner of your porch chair open!


I had the same thought. LOL At 50 pounds, and "slammed" down, it could do some damage.
My front steps/porch are concrete.


----------



## Truckmannorth (Dec 8, 2022)

I am told the box has arrived at my house! 
Wife was not real happy to bring it in. 
I'm working double shifts this week so will check it out this weekend and get it shipped out asap next week.


----------



## extropic (Dec 8, 2022)

@Truckmannorth 

Thanks for the update.

I will PM you my mailing address.


----------



## Truckmannorth (Dec 10, 2022)

So I had a great time today going through the box and finding the hidden treasures that I just had to have. Spent an equal amount of time going through my stash and adding back in things I hope someone else can use. It only took me 3 tries to get everything to fit again. Good thing I love puzzles. I will be shipping it on to extropic Monday or Tuesday. Thanks for the fun guys.


----------



## extropic (Dec 10, 2022)

Thanks for the update and picture.

What is the small cylindrical thing next to the pliers?

Love that F bomb.


----------



## Truckmannorth (Dec 10, 2022)

It's a tire valve stem tool, for removing the valve stem and deflating tires. I'm sure I have a couple of them here somewhere but can never find them when I need them. 
The F bomb is going on my desk at work


----------



## ivel03 (Dec 10, 2022)

Truckmannorth said:


> The F bomb is going on my desk at work



That's where i'd put it too but it wasn't in the box either time for me - bummer as i would have definitely kept it


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 11, 2022)

Sorry I had a bunch of the F bombs my buddy makes on his plasma. That was one of my practice ones welding for him.  I’ll load them up next time.


----------



## extropic (Dec 15, 2022)

@Truckmannorth 
It's rule #1 that photos of what you keep are a must.

I should have nudged you sooner, but . . . is it too late for you to show us what you kept?

The box arrived safely this morning. It seems to be in good shape. One corner of the cardboard was damp and torn, exposing a corner of metal container. LOL, I wonder what they think of that (inner stainless case) at the PO?


----------



## Truckmannorth (Dec 15, 2022)

Probably just missed it. Post 265 shows what I found that I "needed". Glad it showed up intact. Can't wait to see what you keep.

Happy holidays


----------



## extropic (Dec 15, 2022)

Truckmannorth said:


> Probably just missed it. Post 265 shows what I found that I "needed". Glad it showed up intact. Can't wait to see what you keep.
> 
> Happy holidays



Oh yah! The F-Bomb (and other cool stuff). My bad.

Since the box is now on hiatus for the holiday season, I'm not in a hurry to open it. I've got to clear the decks a bit before I tackle the PAB.
I'll post again for sure, to report what I take.
I did cut the cardboard box off and I see that 5 sides (not the cover) are bulging. After I get the PAB emptied, I'll do some panel beating and try to get it back into shape.


----------



## extropic (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm wondering if any participants have ideas about how to make the PAB better.

I'd be very pleased to hear any ideas, here in the thread or you can start a conversation (PM) with me if you prefer.

I would very much like to put the PAB on a 'diet' and get it back down to about 40 pounds, rather than the 50 pounds it's weighted for months.
The problem is, I don't know how to implement or enforce such a change.
One idea would be to send it out at 40 pounds and make a rule that you have to take as much poundage as you put in. Good, bad or indifferent.
A big problem with that idea is that every participant may not have an appropriate scale at home.

Discussion is welcome.

Happy Holidays Folks


----------



## mickri (Dec 15, 2022)

I was the last one in the previous PAB.  I figured since I was last I could take whatever I wanted because whatever was left in the box was stuff that nobody else wanted.  I had too much going on this year so I didn't participate.  Probably will participate in the next go round.  If I do I want to be last on the list again.


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 15, 2022)

Being last does not mean it is all to keep, what is left at the end of the round is the seed to start the next go around and what the first person has to pick from. 

It is hard to put a weight limit, some really good stuff is big and light which will make for a light box and a nice chunk of bar stock could make it real heavy. Of those that did post the weight when they shipped it, it did bounce around from the high 30s to low 50s. With out going back to look them all up my guess is that most were around low to mid 40s. We are allowed 75 lbs but I hope we never get there. Some people are more creative packers than others and can stuff more in.

Out of curiosity, Did any one find a nice little container to put all of the cover nut repair parts into. I was watching all of the pics to be sure no one kept the nuts or the tool. I assume it is all still there. The new rivnuts seem to be holding up better than the weld nuts did. I think I put in 2 more than would be needed to replace all of the cover nuts. Let me know if the kit needs more, I think I still have some.


----------



## mickri (Dec 15, 2022)

I didn't take everything in the box.  There was a lot of stuff in the box that I had no use for.  I just took those things that I knew I would use and to make enough room for what I put in the box.  The box weighed over 40lbs when I mailed it off.  Here is what I took when I participated in the previous PAB.


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 15, 2022)

I think the box construction was pretty solid. Over time with the bulging it has gotten hard to fit the box in the box. If it gets rebuilt I vote on a 1/16th smaller all around. I recently had the box and remember seeing the spare rivets and tools


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 15, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> and a nice chunk of bar stock could make it real heavy.



Guilty.

Figure a chunk of bronze is something almost anyone can use   

John


----------



## ivel03 (Dec 15, 2022)

@Cadillac - did you post pics from the last haul? 

As a new participant i think i spent too much time worrying about taking too much out or not giving back the same value as what i took.  I went twice and the second time i saw much of the same items as the first time.  The first time things were wrapped more carefully but by the second time it came around it was so full things were not wrapped as much as they wouldn't have fit.

Personally i didn't want to take things that i wasn't sure if i'd use but encouraging people to take more than 3 - 5 items might help keep the items in there fresh.  As an novice i don't know what most of this stuff is worth and i've not purchased most of it new at retail prices so i was conservative in what i took as i didn't want to appear greedy.  The other side of that is i had no attachment to anything i put in the box - and was delighted every time i saw someone take something out of the box that i put in that i had no use for or thought someone would get more use out of it than i would.   Also i am guilty of wishing i was ahead or behind on the list as there were some great scores in the box that others grabbed. 

I did enjoy it and am setting things aside for next year.


----------



## Truckmannorth (Dec 16, 2022)

When I received the box I looked at it as I could take anything I would use or have interest in as long as I put back useful items to replace what I took. I think putting a wight limit on the box would limit what some one could add back in. 

I also saw it as an opportunity to put items I had that i didn't need into the hands of someone that could use them. I would be happy if someone took everything I put in the box.


----------



## extropic (Dec 16, 2022)

Thanks for the opinions fellas. Keep them coming.

My concern about the weight limit has to do with taking best possible care of the PAB case (stainless box). @vtcnc had the current one made for us, but I'm not at all sure that he could replace it. The Aluminum predecessor (built by a participant) disappeared in a previous years activity. Without such a case, PAB is dead in the water, so it behooves all of us (participants) to do whatever we can to take best possible care of it.

I totally agree with @Cadillac about reducing all dims by 1/16 or so in the future. The PAB case should lip slip into the FRB with ease. Last time I had it (and it was in better shape then), I had to split the seam on the FRB and re-glue it with the PAB case inside. If anyone wants to volunteer to build a new PAB case, I have some design ideas that I would like to share.

Although a Staff member is supervising the PAB, he shouldn't be thought of as populating the contents beyond the responsibilities of every participant.

My feeling is "Take what you like. Give fair value." Everybody is on the honor system and shouldn't feel self-conscious if they replace what they took with fair value.

Raw stock is good.

LOL For many years I wanted the plastic handles for some Kant-Twist clamps, but couldn't justify the $. I only recently got a good price on a bag of them. The last time I had the box, I put in 10 pieces that fit the 2" & 2-1/2" Kant-Twist clamps.  I have been surprised that none of them have showed up in any photos. I thought they would go like hot cakes.









						Kant-Twist Weaver Grips, 11/16 x 2-1/2 In WG020 | Zoro
					

Order Kant-Twist Weaver Grips, 11/16 x 2-1/2 In, WG020 at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




					www.zoro.com
				




The point is, we just don't know what each other will select.

Is there anything that we should do/try to make the PAB experience better? It's up to us (the participants).


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 16, 2022)

These are all great comments and I hope they do coming from other members.

There was one comment about putting a weight limit on the box. To be clear, the only weight constraint we are bound to is to not exceed 70lbs. 

Beyond that, weight does become a consideration when you factor in box durability and longevity in the hands of your local postal carriers who may or may not appreciate our little game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 16, 2022)

extropic said:


> Thanks for the opinions fellas. Keep them coming.
> 
> My concern about the weight limit has to do with taking best possible care of the PAB case (stainless box). @vtcnc had the current one made for us, but I'm not at all sure that he could replace it. The Aluminum predecessor (built by a participant) disappeared in a previous years activity. Without such a case, PAB is dead in the water, so it behooves all of us (participants) to do whatever we can to take best possible care of it.
> 
> ...


Ah! Thats what those were!  I couldn't figure out what they were, so didn't think they were something I could use.  Thats too bad :/

I made sure to only take things I would USE, and put stuff in that i wasn't using.  I think every time we've done it, the box has gotten progressively larger, so I think the problem this time was we went around 2x, so it just visited more people!  I wonder if there is value to having it go through a 'purge' every once in a while?  Someone who is tasked to just remove a bunch of stuff that has been in there a while.


----------



## Shotgun (Dec 16, 2022)

I think just having this discussion will influence behavior.  People will be more likely to pull out some of the larger pieces and not feel self-conscious about it.

Like @ErichKeane , I had no idea what those handles were, so they kept traveling. On the other side of that, when I put the box back together, I left out a small cardboard container of tiny springs.  The container is about the size of a short pencil.  I haven't the first clue as to what these might be.  Maybe an optional sheet describing the items we put in would be helpful.  "This turning holder requires CCMT0602 bits", "Handles for Kant-Twist vise",  "Little springs.  Short variety", "Oddly shaped cast-iron for rare lathe you don't own, but have been looking at on Craigslist."  Just knowing what some of the stuff is would encourage more "taking".


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 16, 2022)

I agree with Shotgun, good idea.   I'm sure how you could keep it all together for very long but his idea.


----------



## ivel03 (Dec 16, 2022)

I didn't know what the handles were so i spent a few minutes looking them up.  Once i figured out what they were i discovered they were the wrong size for the clamps i have - otherwise i would have kept a few.  

Looking up items takes time and we want to keep the box moving so it is a bit of a burden.  I did notice some items did have a tag/description which was handy but i will admit i put items in there that i wasn't sure what exactly it fits so there's that!


----------



## Gnpenning (Dec 16, 2022)

I really appreciate the feedback you guys are giving.  As someone that has sat on the sidelines watching, you have encouraged me to get involved the next go around.  

I really like the idea of labeling items since I would have no clue on what some items would be. 

Been fun watching you post your finds.  The F bomb cracked me up since I've never heard of that.


----------



## keeena (Dec 16, 2022)

I think the weight limit suggestion is a good one for this reason: it would probably allow for more careful packaging. I thought a number of items could have been packed with more care. Not blaming anyone; the amount of items (when I saw it) made this quite difficult. That said: I don't think the weight limit needs to be absolute. A couple bits of material/stock can easily have a lot of weight as someone pointed out. As long as all stuff in the box is well packaged: that's arguably the more important part.

I do think 40-45lbs is about the highest practical limit in terms of package survivability.  

Yes, I'm OCD about packaging; hate to see good tooling get ruined because of rough handling.


----------



## extropic (Dec 16, 2022)

The conversation is running faster than I can digest it all. I'll backtrack and review when I have more time to focus.

Thank you all and keep it up.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 16, 2022)

I had a good time looking through the PAB. Felt pretty self-conscious about not taking more than I put back. Stuff in the box was alot of treasures and it was hard to pass on some but thought all the time about not taking more than I had to return. It's kind of like Christmas. I will gladly sign-up next year but only if I feel I have decent stuff to give.


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 17, 2022)

I’m sorry guys I though I had posted my picks of the haul.  I had so much going on last week I must have forgot.
 I would like to say thank you to who put this gem in the pab. I recently picked up a 5” bison 3jaw for my RT. This back plate will adapt me to the RT. Along with a box on inserts and a cool little mic. Thanks again!
 Man I didn’t know the f bombs would be such a hit I’ll stock up for the next round. Have other cool ones too.


----------



## extropic (Dec 17, 2022)

I have had time enough to develop an opinion about one of the ideas put forward. Regarding the suggestion that participants include, with their additions to the PAB, some text about what the item is.

I, for one won't do that. It has a few problems, but most of all it smacks of the PC syndrome and pandering to the lowest possible common denominator, which I'm not a fan of.

Alternatively, if you see something in the box, don't know what it is and care, simply post a question here. Describe the item (dimensions, material, features, markings) and ask 'What is it?'. I haven't yet reviewed the 'Rules' to verify that asking 'What is it?' won't violate any, but I will.

That approach eliminates the burden for all participants to imagine what items need an explanation and for preparing same. It also eliminates the practical difficulty of keeping an explanation connected to the item and legible.

Rather than preparing item descriptions, instead redirect your energy to adequate packaging to protect and preserve the condition and value of all contents.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 17, 2022)

extropic said:


> I have had time enough to develop an opinion about one of the ideas put forward. Regarding the suggestion that participants include, with their additions to the PAB, some text about what the item is.
> 
> I, for one won't do that. It has a few problems, but most of all it smacks of the PC syndrome and pandering to the lowest possible common denominator, which I'm not a fan of.
> 
> ...


Posting that question I think would violate the spirit of the box, since it would be revealing items before they show up for folks! 95% of the fun is the surprise and exploring, and folks asking about it would ruin that.


----------



## extropic (Dec 17, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> Posting that question I think would violate the spirit of the box, since it would be revealing items before they show up for folks! 95% of the fun is the surprise and exploring, and folks asking about it would ruin that.



I hear you, but it's only one item, of many, in the box.
No picture involved.
My impression is that a few participants would have some nice Kant-Twist handles if they had asked 'What is it?'.
The spirit of H-M is answering questions.
The question could be asked of the supervising Staff member in a PM.
Another alternative: take a picture of the item(s) in question and start a new 'What is this?' thread.
That would disassociate the item from the PAB.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 17, 2022)

I guess if you don't what it and it looks cool, take it and send the box on.  Then ask what it is.  If you never use it sent it on the next you get the PAB.  This was my first time at the box and didn't have much to put back in it, so I didn't take much.  There were a couple things that looked pretty cool, one for sure would have ended up hanging on the wall and would have lightened the box a couple pounds.  Next time I won't be so bashful about taking things.  I also have a better idea of what to put back in it.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 17, 2022)

extropic said:


> I hear you, but it's only one item, of many, in the box.
> No picture involved.
> My impression is that a few participants would have some nice Kant-Twist handles if they had asked 'What is it?'.
> The spirit of H-M is answering questions.
> ...


Fwiw, on the kant twist handles I thought they were Allen key handles, so I wouldn't have ended up asking.


----------



## AGCB97 (Dec 17, 2022)

Telling what you put in definitely violates the rules!


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 17, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> I’m sorry guys I though I had posted my picks of the haul.  I had so much going on last week I must have forgot.
> I would like to say thank you to who put this gem in the pab. I recently picked up a 5” bison 3jaw for my RT. This back plate will adapt me to the RT. Along with a box on inserts and a cool little mic. Thanks again!
> Man I didn’t know the f bombs would be such a hit I’ll stock up for the next round. Have other cool ones too.
> View attachment 430282


Cool, the backplate can also used by someone with a small PM, Weiss, or other 10x30 ish lathe. 

John


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 17, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> Telling what you put in definitely violates the rules!


I just read the rules, are you referring to saying what you put in before somebody posts a picture or after?

Asking for a friend….

John


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 17, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> I just read the rules, are you referring to saying what you put in before somebody posts a picture or after?
> 
> Asking for a friend….
> 
> John


Before!  Once someone takes something out of the box, its fine.  But a big part of the 'excitement' of the pass-around box is the christmas-morning-esque event of opening and exploring everything that is in it!  See rule 2!

"Do not take photos or create descriptions of the items you put into the box...the contents are meant to be a surprise for each participant."


----------



## extropic (Dec 17, 2022)

Trying to focus your attention to the question at hand:
If a participant sees something in the PAB that he doesn't recognize, Is it appropriate to ask 'what is it?' in the thread or not?

To read the description one item, out of ??? (50?), wouldn't perceptibly diminish my enjoyment. Answering the question would certainly help at least one participant, probably more.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 17, 2022)

extropic said:


> Trying to focus your attention to the question at hand:
> If a participant sees something in the PAB that he doesn't recognize, Is it appropriate to ask 'what is it?' in the thread or not?
> 
> To read the description one item, out of ??? (50?), wouldn't perceptibly diminish my enjoyment. Answering the question would certainly help at least one participant, probably more.


*shrug*  maybe?  I suspect putting some sort of guide in the box for less-obvious things would be a good idea/more helpful (since again, the one we had a question about was one I 'knew' what it was incorrectly).


----------



## Shotgun (Dec 17, 2022)

I think that hits the mark, @ErichKeane 
For a toolholder, jotting the size of bit required on a slip of tape and sticking it on there would be enough.  "Kant-twist handle" taped to one would be sufficient.  I pulled a shell mill from the box.  I'm not sure what you could write that would make it's purpose any more obvious.

Here's a twist.  I put a couple items in the box that were name-brand and looked expensive, but I had no idea what they were used for.  Was that fair?  Did I break a rule?


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 17, 2022)

Shotgun said:


> I think that hits the mark, @ErichKeane
> For a toolholder, jotting the size of bit required on a slip of tape and sticking it on there would be enough.  "Kant-twist handle" taped to one would be sufficient.  I pulled a shell mill from the box.  I'm not sure what you could write that would make it's purpose any more obvious.
> 
> Here's a twist.  I put a couple items in the box that were name-brand and looked expensive, but I had no idea what they were used for.  Was that fair?  Did I break a rule?


I don't see that as a rule break, as long as you are reasonably sure it is hobby related.


----------



## extropic (Dec 17, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> *shrug*  maybe?  I suspect putting some sort of guide in the box for *less-obvious things* would be a good idea/more helpful (since again, the one we had a question about was one I 'knew' what it was incorrectly).



The bold words are the rub. In this environment, we have no idea what will be less-obvious to the other. 

Resolving 'less-obvious' is what questions are for, IMO.


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 17, 2022)

I guess my thought is that if you have no clue what it is or what it is for, there is a good chance you also have no use for it. I left some neat looking stuff in the box because I had no idea what it was. A few weeks later someone that knew what it was and needed it took it.

Dont get me wrong I am sure there I things I need but don't know that I need, simply because I never heard of it before. OK MAYBE I just talked myself out of my previous statement, maybe.......


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 17, 2022)

I’d say leave it up to whomever puts it in. There’s no utility to someone taking something they won’t use, just as it stinks if someone passes on something they need. 

John


----------



## tq60 (Dec 17, 2022)

If you are adding something that is somewhat unknown but special then maybe put description on tape attached.




Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------

